# What to do after owner death?



## Astro (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope this topic isn't too grim or against the rules. I'm looking at a situation where my two snakes (corn and hognose) are likely to outlive me. The problem is that there is no one to take care of them and this is very concerning for me. 

While i'm not so worried about my guinea pig as they're a bit easier to rehome, snake are far more difficult and there's more potential for them to suffer from incorrect care. 

So far i've written care sheets with info about them and routines. I've also put in my will for rehoming my pets to be a priority and for vet/rehoming costs etc to be taken out of the estate. 

I'm wondering if anyone else knows anything else I can do or have some experience with this kind of thing?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

As grim as it sounds, it is good that you are considering this.

There will most likely be a Reptile Society somewhere nearby. I'd recommend joining it if you can, meeting people, making friends and learning who is trustworthy, then seeing if these people would be willing to assist when the eventual happens. That way, you know they will be going to someone you trust and know can care for them.


----------



## Astro (Dec 20, 2012)

Tarron said:


> As grim as it sounds, it is good that you are considering this.
> 
> There will most likely be a Reptile Society somewhere nearby. I'd recommend joining it if you can, meeting people, making friends and learning who is trustworthy, then seeing if these people would be willing to assist when the eventual happens. That way, you know they will be going to someone you trust and know can care for them.


Sorry for the slow reply, it didn't look like anyone had replied ^^ But thanks for the suggestion. As i'm not well enough to go out and socialise I hadn't thought about looking to see if there's any clubs or societies. i will have to see if I can find a local one


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Kudos to you for thinking ahead. 

You could also try contacting the RSPCA (I know some people don't like this organisation) or your local Reptile Specialist Retailer and asking what options they may have. 

I have an agreement in place with a friend that upon my passing they will carry out my wishes for my animals. This person is named on my will to carry out this specific task on my behalf - I am on their will in a similar capactity.


----------



## Seranelle (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a person that will take care of my pets if something happens, and my parents know who to contact if he's not able to take them.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

As others have said, it's good that you're planning on the welfare being taken care of....
My family have been told to contact the local rep shop I use, I know the chap there will take care of mine and find decent homes. All of my family (apart from my 9 year old daughter) are terrified of spiders so they'll gladly let him take them for re-homing :lol2:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Oddly enough I've been thinking about this very topic ... I recently turned 60 and feel great BUT then two celebs the same age died on the same day Ray Wilkins and Eric Bristol and I suddenly felt vulnerable...

I've been reducing my collection recently as with all my obsessions I simply don't have enough time to really 'enjoy' them all . I don't handle them anywhere near as much as I used to and parts of the hobby have become a chore ... I've gone from 21 down to 16 and there's three that are 'kinda' on hold ..... until funds are available.

Eventually I'll be down to about 10 or 11 which is far more manageable than 21 BUT what if SOMETHING did happen health-wise ??

My wife simply tolerates them and knows literally zero about the snakes .

The complication with mine is that there's a fair bit of money tied up in them and so simply giving them away isn't the ideal solution ....

I wondered about somehow starting a 'network' so we would all have contact details of someone we kinda know and trust off the forum .


I wondered about even a simple thread where you simply post part of your postcode , the town and area .

So I'd be BL9 Bury, Gtr Manchester - Northwest..

Then people close by could swap details in case of emergency or whatever .

I'm not suggesting that people would be volunteering to take a collection over maybe just available to offer suggestions to the person in need of assistance- e.g. maybe me or maybe my wife ..

These 'contacts' would at least have an idea how best to proceed if an inexperienced person is left with some reptiles ..it maybe selling or simply rehoming somehow..

Obviously this idea is still in fruition so any input will be appreciated .

Keep your eyes open for a thread appearing soon ( maybe ) !!

If I proceed with the idea I'll place a thread link in here ..

Any suggestions for a snappy thread title 

Zinc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Oddly enough I've been thinking about this very topic ... I recently turned 60 and feel great BUT then two celebs the same age died on the same day Ray Wilkins and Eric Bristol and I suddenly felt vulnerable...
> 
> I've been reducing my collection recently as with all my obsessions I simply don't have enough time to really 'enjoy' them all . I don't handle them anywhere near as much as I used to and parts of the hobby have become a chore ... I've gone from 21 down to 16 and there's three that are 'kinda' on hold ..... until funds are available.
> 
> ...




Well this post is the classic thread killer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

